# Tissue culture success!



## Hendre (2 Nov 2021)

Hi!

I have been experimenting with tissue culture, so far many, many failures, but Monte Carlo is an overwhelming success!

The right Jar on October 22





Today (2 November)




The growth is insane to say the least...





I have some micro swords, cobra grass, and another hygrophila that are clean, will update this as I have more success!


----------



## Hendre (4 Nov 2021)

I just took the smallest bunch and divided into *22 *new ones, I want to get some plastic containers that I can sell them with. I have someone looking for 20 cups for their online shop 

A large player in the local hobby said I need to grow under many spectrums for good growth. This is unusual, as TC lights are more for hormone regulation since plants have lots of sugar available in the media. Does anyone know more about this? 
Maybe it is a fib to discourage competition. Regardless it should do fine being explanted like any other TC plant ever


----------



## Hendre (22 Nov 2021)

72 plastic tubs seeded on solid media for eventual sales, so far so good! Also replated some healthy micro swords and cobra grass onto solid media, suspect it'll do better that way.


----------



## swyftfeet (8 Dec 2021)

what are you using for your culture? agar agar? adding anything to it?


----------



## Wookii (8 Dec 2021)

Excellent project! How are you sterilising everything, and keeping it sterile, to prevent bacterial or fungal growth in the invitro pots?


----------



## Kelvin12 (8 Dec 2021)

Interesting post.  Hope you keep posting.


----------



## dw1305 (8 Dec 2021)

Hi all, 


Wookii said:


> How are you sterilising everything, and keeping it sterile, to prevent bacterial or fungal growth in the invitro pots?


That is a real issue, if you get the conditions right for the plants <"everything else takes advantage">. 

cheers Darrel


----------



## Hendre (8 Dec 2021)

swyftfeet said:


> what are you using for your culture? agar agar? adding anything to it?


Agar, sugar, and some nutrients



Wookii said:


> Excellent project! How are you sterilising everything, and keeping it sterile, to prevent bacterial or fungal growth in the invitro pots?


Autoclave, laminar flow hood, and lots of alcohol! Getting clean cultures is tricky!



Kelvin12 said:


> Interesting post.  Hope you keep posting.


Thanks! This batch was mostly a failure due to how I set up the process, cups deformed and pulled air in as they returned to shape, leading to contamination. I have been given a better idea on how to autoclave them without this happening!

Also turns out the plant is HC, looks way different when put into a tank, which went swimmingly.


----------



## Hendre (14 Mar 2022)

So that was a dud, the containers were not up to the autoclave and allowed air in, contamination ensues. 3 months of overheated grow room fried most of my plants. I did get 10 micro swords out which I replated into jars and appear to be doing well. 
I have tried some hygros, ludwigia, H'ra, cobra grass, and some tiny tennelus. I will see what is clean and grows.

I tried tougher containers with a different method (long story) and they held up much better. They have carnivorous plant seeds in



Was a long day in the lab...


----------

